# جميع اللهجات: ماذا تسمون المتضايق؟



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
في مصر نقول على المتضايق (للأطفال غالبًا وليس حصرًا) أنّه *زعلان *أو *مقموص* أو *مِتْزَرْبِن* أو *مقفّل* وغيرها من الكلمات - لكل منها حسّ مختلف ومعنى مختلف قليلًا. ماذا تسمون المتضايق في لهجتكم؟ لا أقصد سريع الغضب ولا الحزين بل المتضايق لفترة قصيرة ولسبب معيّن​


----------



## barkoosh

لبنان: نقول "مقفلة معو" أو "مسكرة معو" أو "سكّر راسو" ربما بمعنى أن ما حدث يشغل كل تفكيره بحيث لم يعد يهتم بكل ما يجري حوله من شدة استيائه


----------



## WadiH

ضايق صدره
قافلة معه


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرًا لكما


----------



## Mahaodeh

في العراق يقولون ضايج ومغثوث وزعلان ومتضايق، لكل معنى مختلف قليلا عن الآخر
قافل تستخدم أيضا ولكنها أقرب إلى معنى عنيد ولا تشترط أن يكون متضايقا


----------



## Jawaher

Mahaodeh said:


> في العراق يقولون ضايج ومغثوث وزعلان ومتضايق، لكل معنى مختلف قليلا عن الآخر
> قافل تستخدم أيضا ولكنها أقرب إلى معنى عنيد ولا تشترط أن يكون متضايقا



في المغرب نقول طاير لو (لو يعني له) و مقلق وغضبان و كلها درجات يعني يجوز تكون للغضب القليل او النكثير


----------



## Xence

في الجزائر يمكن أن تستخدم كلمة مغشش أو زعفان


----------

